# 

## Christo24

Witam! 

W najblizszym czasie czeka mnie ocieplenie poddasza użytkowego (mam tam 3x sypialnie). Standardowo, mieszkańcy podobnych domów (Dom w Cyklamenach 2) montują 15 cm wełny. Czy to jednak nie za mało na walkę z utratą ciepła zimą i nagrzewaniem się poddasza latem? Znajomy zamontował dodatkowe 15 cm wełny, jednak kosztem wysokości pomieszczeń, przy moim wzroście 2 metrów trochę jest to uciążliwe. W ostatnim numerze muratora zauważyłem płyty Kingspana. Może cos takiego byłoby lepsze od wełny (podobno izoluje 2 razy lepiej anizeli zwykła wełna tzn. wystarczy np. 5 cm takich płyt zamiast 10 cm wełny). 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jozek131

> Witam! 
> 
> W najblizszym czasie czeka mnie ocieplenie poddasza użytkowego (mam tam 3x sypialnie). Standardowo, mieszkańcy podobnych domów (Dom w Cyklamenach 2) montują 15 cm wełny. Czy to jednak nie za mało na walkę z utratą ciepła zimą i nagrzewaniem się poddasza latem? Znajomy zamontował dodatkowe 15 cm wełny, jednak kosztem wysokości pomieszczeń, przy moim wzroście 2 metrów trochę jest to uciążliwe. W ostatnim numerze muratora zauważyłem płyty Kingspana. Może cos takiego byłoby lepsze od wełny (podobno izoluje 2 razy lepiej anizeli zwykła wełna tzn. wystarczy np. 5 cm takich płyt zamiast 10 cm wełny). 
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Można zastosować pianę poliuretanową przy gr 15 cm współczynnik U =0,25  i jest szczelne latem nie przegrzeje dachu a zimą niema strat przez mostki termiczne jak mogą wystąpić przy wełnie

----------


## ProMyst

Im lepsze materiał (cieńsze) tym droższe. 
Jedyny minus.
Jakie masz krokwie? Jakie ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznych?

----------


## Christo24

Krokwie mam przygotowane na 15 cm wełny, nie wiem czy o to chodzi. Styropian 12 cm na ścianach zewnętrznych. Ogrzewanie będzie gazowe. Zastanawiam się właśnie nad dołożeniem do tradycyjnej wełny jeszcze dodatkowe ocieplenia. Nie wiem też czy np. położenie wełny itp. na suficie poddasza (na utworzonym stelażu), nie spowoduje też lepszej izolacji.

----------


## ProMyst

Nie wiem czy dobrze Cię rozumiem z tą wełną na suficie poddasza. Ocieplenie będziesz ciągnął do samej kalenicy czy dajesz sufit podwieszany na jakiejś wysokości np. 2.6m? przy 12 cm styro na ścianach zewnętrznych według mnie 25 cm wełny to maks. sensowna grubość ocieplenia poddasza.

----------


## Christo24

Robię sufit podwieszany na wysokości około tej podanej przez Ciebie. Oczywiście w miejscach, w których są skosy montuję jedynie płyty, a bezpośrednio pod nimi, pomiędzy krokwiami wełna. Będzie ona w każdej szczelinie. Zastanawiałem się jednak czy np. na suficie podwieszanym można jeszcze jakąś wełnę położyć, czy to coś da. Czy lepiej może zrezygnować z tego i dodatkowo do krokiew przybić płyty typu Kingspan zamiast kolejnej warstwy wełny.

----------


## Tomek W

Witam, 

15 cm izolacji między krokwiami często nawet nie spełnia minimalnych wymagań pod kontem rozporządzenia Warunkach technicznych, gdzie współczynnik U ≤ 0,25 [W/m2K]. Współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest uzależniony od konstrukcji dachu (rozstaw, szerokość krokwi) oraz od grubości izolacji między i pod krokwiami. Izolacja pod krokwiami jako jednolita warstwa jest bardziej efektywna i minimalizuje mostki termiczne związane z krokwiami. Dodanie 5 cm izolacji pod krokwiami może zaowocować polepszeniem izolacyjności termicznej przegrody o np. 30 – 40 %  w niektórych przypadkach. Jeżeli rozpatrujemy izolację wełną mineralną to w moim przekonaniu powinniśmy zawsze izolować w 2 warstwach – to się po prostu opłaca. Czy będzie to 5 czy 20 cm jest już decyzją inwestora. 
W standardzie firmy ROCKWOOL zaleca się łączną grubość ocieplenia TOPROCK gr. 15 cm λ=0,035 [W/mK] oraz  SUPERROCK gr. 10 cm λ=0,035 [W/mK]. Docieplając w taki sposób powinniśmy otrzymać współczynnik przenikania ciepła w okolicach U = 0,15 [W/m2K].

Co do dwukrotnie większej grubości to nie mogę się zgodzić z tym stwierdzeniem. Jedne z lepszych produktów do izolacji poddaszy, co za tym idzie droższe mają λ=0,022 [W/mK] gdzie np. wełny szklane osiągają parametry λ=0,030 [W/mK] a skalne λ=0,035 [W/mK].  Wiec 0,035/0,022 mamy jedną trzecią lepszą izolację a jak weźmiemy pod uwagę, że średnio na rynku kupuje się płyty to λ=0,026 [W/mK] to wynik będzie jeszcze bardziej niekorzystny (np. 10 cm PU  = 13 cm MW)

Zwróciłbym jeszcze uwage na fakt, iż konstrukcja dachu pracuje a izolacją wraz z nią (szczególnie jak jest efektywnie połączona z krokwiami za pomocą wkrętów stalowych). Jak może pracować konstrukcja dachowa, to nieraz widać to po spękaniach na płytach g-k od środka pomieszczenia. Wełna mineralna jest materiałem izolacyjnym, który może przejąć takie naprężenia i tym samym nie powstaną szczeliny pomiędzy płytami izolacyjnymi czy też płyta a krokwią.

----------


## wojgoc

proponuje kompromis - wełna ISOVER SuperMata o λ=0,032 [W/mK] 15cm w krokwie i 5 cm dodatkowo

----------


## michal_mlody

Tak się zastanawiam czy nie lepiej np. zamiast 15+5 dać 10+10  krokwie na 16cm?

Powoli zaczynam myśleć nad swoim poddaszem i rozważam różne propozycje.

----------


## K160

A ja włożę kij w mrowisko i zaproponuję autorowi rozwiązanie mało popularne: 12cm styropianu fasadowego między krokwie wklejonego na piankę poliuretanową, w następnej warstwie od środka 5-6cm styropianu grafitowego 0,031 na mijankę klejonego po całej powierzchni na piankę. Wystarczy zwykła pianka niskoprężna. Klei się wygodnie i szybko.  Płyty styropianowe docinasz drutem grzejnym zasilanym np. akumulatorem samochodowym. Na koniec warstwa kleju z siatką i docelowy tynk.  Folia paroizolacyjna staje się zbędna. Koszt całego poddasza - izolacja plus zabudowa maleje o 25%  Uwierz mi, że to rozwiązanie konkretnie usztywnia dach, a dodatkowo jest znacznie bardziej szczelne i odporne na błędy wykonawcze. Zero pyłu. Za to jest głośniej na poddaszu. Penetracja przez szkodniki mniejsza niż przy wełnie, styren jest chyba zdrowszy niż formaldehyd w wełnie i jej włókna, które rzekomo rozpuszczają się w organizmie. Wykonanie w tej technologi możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciach u jednego z forumowiczów - super mu to wyszło. Ja też mam tak, ale mniej dokładnie i jeszcze nieskończone.

----------


## michal_mlody

K160
Też nad takim rozwiązaniem zastanawiam się.
Wydaje mi się że taka izolacja będzie bardziej szczelna

----------


## Christo24

Dziękuję za info.

Nie ukrywam, że nieco obawiam się mniej spopularyzowanych rozwiązań, tym bardziej, że naczytałem się nieco na forum o docieplaniu styropianem i są opinie skrajnie różne.

Tomek W - w kwestii porównania współczynników izolacji posiłkowałem się artykułem "Naprawdę ciepłe poddasze" autora Piotra Cieślewicza z 2/2012 numeru Muratora, w którym napisał on "warstwę 10 cm płyt Kingspan zastępuje dopiero prawie 20 cm wełny lambda (0.040)".

Coraz bardziej burzy się moja koncepcja rezygnacji z położenia drugiej warstwy wełny już na krokwie, gdyż z każdym kolejnym artykułem dowiaduję się, iż są to podstawy układania wełny i jej skuteczności jako materiału ocieplającego/chłodzącego. Zastanawiam się jednak czy dołożenie do 15 cm warstwy 5 cm nie będzie wartością zbyt małą (podobno wełna z czasem się kurczy, traci swoje właściwości i co wtedy zostanie z tych 5 cm np. za 10 lat). Z drugiej strony szukam jakiegoś rozwiązania, żeby nie zmniejszać wysokości pokoju, bo gdyby nie użytkowe poddasze zamontowałbym nawet 100 cm wełny...

----------


## wojgoc

Christo24,
zauważ, że warstwa 10 cm płyt Kingspan zastępuje dopiero prawie 20 cm wełny lambda (0.040), więc układając wełnę Supermata o lamba 0,032 to odpowiada 15cm tej wełny.
ułożenie wełny SuperMata 15+5 pozwala Ci na uzyskanie dobrych parametrów izolacyjnych, przy jednoczesnym niewielkim zmniejszeniu wysokości pomieszczenia.
a wełna podobno się kurczy jak styropian utlenia

----------


## salata123

Witam. Ja mam ocieplone skosy poddasza 30 cm a sufit 40 cm toprockiem i nie mam za ciepło. właśnie zastanawiam się nad sensem docieplenia strychu, ( który obecnie jest nieocieplony), czy ktoś już docieplał strych ? Proszę o opinie i ewentualne zyski, policzyłem że ocieplenie strychu 1 warstwą 20 cm wełny między krokwie wyniesie mnie około 5000 zł, a tyle płacę mniej więcej za rok gazu.

----------


## Tomek W

A ściany, okna i drzwi? Straty ciepła są przez wszystkie przegrody (oraz wentylację) i czasami może się zdarzyć że dołożenie w jednym miejscu nie daje oczekiwanych efektów, bo okazuje się że większe straty są  w innym miejscu.

----------


## wyspa7

> . Wykonanie w tej technologi możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciach u jednego z forumowiczów - super mu to wyszło. Ja też mam tak, ale mniej dokładnie i jeszcze nieskończone.


Witam - ciekawy pomysł - u kogo w dzienniku można zobaczyć tak wykonane poddasze?

----------


## .ajk

wg mnie optymalne to 15+5 wełny, dobre i sprawdzone rozwiązanie - będzie naprawdę ciepło i proporcjonalnie do ocieplenia ścian

----------


## K160

Wyspa7

Szukam i szukam, i nie mogę znaleźć. Na bank gdzieś to tutaj jest. Ma zrobione bardzo ładnie i na gotowe otynkowane. Ma avatar z samym sobą siedzącym na rowerze, na głowie czapka i okulary. Nie wiem, może zmienił avatar i się pogubiłem, ale będę szukał i jak coś to tutaj wrzucę.

----------


## wyspa7

> Wyspa7
> 
> Szukam i szukam, i nie mogę znaleźć. Na bank gdzieś to tutaj jest. Ma zrobione bardzo ładnie i na gotowe otynkowane. Ma avatar z samym sobą siedzącym na rowerze, na głowie czapka i okulary. Nie wiem, może zmienił avatar i się pogubiłem, ale będę szukał i jak coś to tutaj wrzucę.


oka, dzięki. 
U mnie już zapadła decyzja jak bede robił - najpierw 20 cm między krokwie rockwolaa, a pozniej 5 cm grafitowego w poprzek. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lotnik

> oka, dzięki. 
> U mnie już zapadła decyzja jak bede robił - najpierw 20 cm między krokwie rockwolaa, a pozniej 5 cm grafitowego w poprzek. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Rozumiem , ze krokwie masz 20cm

----------


## wyspa7

> Rozumiem , ze krokwie masz 20cm


Tak, 20 cm plus pełne deskowanie - pozostawię szczelinę między deskowanie a wełną - około 1-2 cm. Wełna będzie troszkę ściśnięta.
Druga opcja to 18 wełny - ale chyba zrobię 20 na lekki ścisk.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lotnik

Nie rób nic na ścisk, zwłaszcza, że masz pełne deskowania. Zdecydowanie lepszym pomysłem jest w tym przypadku 18 a nie 20cm między krokwie. Zrób tam te 2 cm wentylacji (troche mało ale lepiej niż w cale) . Skoro wspomniałeś o Rockwoolu to daj 18cm Toprocka zamiast 20 cm Megarocka.

----------


## Daras-Aleksander

Mam takie małe pytanie, a pro po ułożenia wełny:
- zostaje ta szczelina ok.2 cm na przepływ powietrza i właśnie jak wpuszczacie to powietrze od dołu?
U mnie gośc od ocieplenia dołożył styropianu na ścisk i zlicował z deskowanie tak, że jest tam superszczelnie - uszczelnił to jeszcze pianką;
- zastanawiam sie co z tym zrobić, żeby mi deski, a póxniej i położona wełna nie zgniły?

----------


## lotnik

Duży nóż i wycinasz  :smile: 
Tam ma być wentylacja. W podbitce montujesz kratki i juz masz wejście powietrza

----------


## wyspa7

> Nie rób nic na ścisk, zwłaszcza, że masz pełne deskowania. Zdecydowanie lepszym pomysłem jest w tym przypadku 18 a nie 20cm między krokwie. Zrób tam te 2 cm wentylacji (troche mało ale lepiej niż w cale) . Skoro wspomniałeś o Rockwoolu to daj 18cm Toprocka zamiast 20 cm Megarocka.


Witaj, 
napisz dlaczego nie mogę ścisnąć lekko tej wełny 20 cm - nawet jeśli wziąłbym toprock'a??? czy pogorszą się parametry izolacyjne????? 
Kwestie pozostawienia szczeliny - wykonawstwa - pomijamy.

----------


## Tomek W

W przypadku ściśnięcia wełny  grubości 20cm do grubości 18cm będzie ona izolowała jak wełna grubości 18cm. Zgodnie ze wzorem na opór cieplny R= d/ λ  gdzie d oznacza grubość warstwy izolacji a λ wpółczynnik przewodzenia ciepła. Opór cieplny określa zdolność materiału do ograniczania przepływu ciepła. Im większa wartość oporu cieplnego R, tym skuteczniejsze ocieplenie czyli materiał jest lepszym izolatorem. A więc im większa grubość warstwy ocieplenia tym lepiej. Zmniejszając grubość ocieplenia zmniejsza się opór cieplny.
Jeżeli zastosujesz wełnę 20cm to ponosisz dodatkowe koszty, ponieważ ściśnięta będzie dawała jednakowy opór cieplny jak  wełna 18cm. Zalecałbym ewentualne zwiększenie grubości warstwy pod krokwiami o te 2cm które zamierzałeś wykorzystać jako izolację pomiędzy krokwie.

----------


## mrTomo

> A ja włożę kij w mrowisko i zaproponuję autorowi rozwiązanie mało popularne: 12cm styropianu fasadowego między krokwie wklejonego na piankę poliuretanową, w następnej warstwie od środka 5-6cm styropianu grafitowego 0,031 na mijankę klejonego po całej powierzchni na piankę. Wystarczy zwykła pianka niskoprężna. Klei się wygodnie i szybko.  Płyty styropianowe docinasz drutem grzejnym zasilanym np. akumulatorem samochodowym. Na koniec warstwa kleju z siatką i docelowy tynk


A co stanie się ze styropianem jak w dach przygrzeje słoneczko?

----------


## surgi22

> A co stanie się ze styropianem jak w dach przygrzeje słoneczko?



Zależy co masz na dachu, bo jesli np.dachówkę, pelne desowanie, membranę metalizowaną i wentylowaną szczelinę pomiędzy deskowaniem a styropianem to ze styropianem nic się nie stanie. Nie wierzysz przyjedź latem ( adres na priva ).

----------


## K160

Znalazłem zdjęcia z ocieplania styropianem poddasza i później tynkowania, o których wspominałem na poprzedniej stronie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-tuningu/page2

Ni mniej ni więcej, tylko dziennik budowy Tomi78__

Pozdrawiam

----------


## hary2006

a co byście polecili do domu, także z poddaszem użytkowym, ściany są z suporeksu 24cm+będzie 15cm styro. na dachu pełne deskowanie +papa, na to blachodachówka, krokwie 7*14. Ile ma mieć szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy ociepleniem a deskami?

----------


## K160

> a co byście polecili do domu, także z poddaszem użytkowym, ściany są z suporeksu 24cm+będzie 15cm styro. na dachu pełne deskowanie +papa, na to blachodachówka, krokwie 7*14. Ile ma mieć szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy ociepleniem a deskami?


Najlepiej koło 3cm, a minimum to 2cm. Ja mam pełne deskowanie z OSB (kryte gontem bitumicznym) pod OSB jest 2,5-3cm szczeliny od okapu do kalenicy (strefa bytowania ryjówek, ale jak do tej pory nie robią szkód, muszę zabezpieczyć lepiej okap na wiosnę), potem 15cm styro między krokwie, no i kolejna warstwa na mijankę po całej powierzchni, siatka, klej, tynk gliniano-cementowy (jeszcze nie zrobiony).

----------


## hary2006

też myślałem nad gontami, ale nie mogłem żony przekonać  :smile:  jakim styro ociepliłeś?

----------


## surgi22

Nie wiem jak K160 ja miedzy krokwie dałem 15 cm superpoddasze ( termoorganika ) a w drugiej warstwie 12 cm platinium plus fasada.

----------


## K160

> też myślałem nad gontami, ale nie mogłem żony przekonać  jakim styro ociepliłeś?


Gont mam, wygląda ładnie, ale na drugi dom wybrałbym inne pokrycie. Nic nie cieknie, itp, ale jednak dochodzę do przekonania, że byle blacha jest lepszym rozwiązaniem. Co z tego, że pod gontem jest papa, skoro jest ona przedziurawiona w 1500 miejscach. Byle blacha to jednak tak jakby dwie niezależne powłoki wodochronne (blacha i membrana). W blachach irytuje mnie zaś "pseudo gwarancja", która nie obejmuje niczego, a nawet karzą Ci malować krawędzie w nowym, fabrycznym produkcie, bo gwarancja nie obejmuje łuszczenia się farby - dla mnie żenada. Także suma sumarum mam mieszane uczucia, no i roboty więcej niż z blachą. Koniec pisanie nie na temat.

Do rzeczy: Ja mam 15 cm fasadowego między krokwiami i tylko 2cm w drugiej warstwie. Trzeba było dać min. 5cm i lepszego styro co najmniej 0,036. Ja buduję dom po taniości i stąd takie "zaniedbania". Ta budowa to dla mnie nauka, prawie równolegle buduję drugi duży dom i tam dam 12cm między krokwie i 5-8cm na mijankę po całości.

----------


## hary2006

ciekawe jak to rozwiązanie będzie się sprawowało po kilku latach

----------


## wyspa7

> Nie wiem jak K160 ja miedzy krokwie dałem 15 cm superpoddasze ( termoorganika ) a w drugiej warstwie 12 cm platinium plus fasada.


Witam, 
jak pisałem wyżej - chcę dać styro jako drugą warstwę - czyli między krokwie wełna, a poźniej styro.
Zastanawia mnie mocowanie tego styro - do krokwi czy budować jakis stelaż. 
U Was drugą warstwę kleiliście pianką do pierwszej - łatwiej było, a jak wybrnąć z sytuacji przy wełnie między krokwiami??

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam, 
> jak pisałem wyżej - chcę dać styro jako drugą warstwę - czyli między krokwie wełna, a poźniej styro.
> Zastanawia mnie mocowanie tego styro - do krokwi czy budować jakis stelaż. 
> U Was drugą warstwę kleiliście pianką do pierwszej - łatwiej było, a jak wybrnąć z sytuacji przy wełnie między krokwiami??


Witam 
W przypadku układania drugiej warstwy ocieplenia zalecałbym zastosowanie jednak skalnej wełny mineralnej.  Styropian jest produktem o bardzo dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym praktycznie nieprzepuszczającym pary wodnej, a więc spora ilość pary może pozostać w pomieszczeniu tworząc mikroklimat sprzyjający do powstawania grzybów i pleśni.  

Ponadto stosując ocieplenie z wełny mineralnej w pomieszczeniach suchych nie ma konieczności stosowania paroizolacji, ponieważ zwiększając odprowadzenie pary (dyfuzję), zmniejszamy tendencję do wsytępowania grzybów i pleśni.
wełna minerala jest produktem sprężystym dzięki czemu otrzymujemy ciągłą warstwę ocieplenia bez obawy, że mogą wystąpić liniowe mostki termiczne. W przypadku produktów styropianowych, które to są produktami sztywnymi mogą występować liniowe mostki termiczne na łączeniach płyt (możliwe szczeliny).

Warto dodać również, że produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej (produkty niepalne) w połączeniu z zabudową z płyt np. g-k, stanowią bierne zabezpieczenie ogniochronne konstrukcji dachu.

----------


## zben66

Witam

Jestem przed ocieplaniem poddasza. Szerokość krokwi 20cm,  folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Zamierzam położyć wełnę Rockwoola i zastanawiam sie nad opcjami: 18cm Megarock między krokwie plus 10cm Superrock lub 16cm Toprock plus 10cm Superrock. Czy korzystna jest tak duża szczelina przy w/w folii? Co proponujecie? 
Zben

----------


## greg2000

ja bym nie dawał wełny tylko 15 cm styropanu między krokwie i np. 5 cm na krokiwe. sam tak zrobiłem

----------


## mostek

> Witam, 
> jak pisałem wyżej - chcę dać styro jako drugą warstwę - czyli między krokwie wełna, a poźniej styro.
> Zastanawia mnie mocowanie tego styro - do krokwi czy budować jakis stelaż. 
> U Was drugą warstwę kleiliście pianką do pierwszej - łatwiej było, a jak wybrnąć z sytuacji przy wełnie między krokwiami??


podłączam sie do pytania  - czy mozna do krowki ... przykleic ... ???
wilgoc mi nie straszna bo wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem

----------


## DIY

> Witam
> 
> Jestem przed ocieplaniem poddasza. Szerokość krokwi 20cm,  folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Zamierzam położyć wełnę Rockwoola i zastanawiam sie nad opcjami: 18cm Megarock między krokwie plus 10cm Superrock lub 16cm Toprock plus 10cm Superrock. Czy korzystna jest tak duża szczelina przy w/w folii? Co proponujecie? 
> Zben


Konstrukcja więźby wykonana jest z drewna tartacznego surowego izolacja w krokwie 18cm. 
Dlaczego Rockwool to ciężkie izolacje, płyty z efektem pamięci, a drewno schnie jeszcze przez długi czas i kurczy się.
Może produkt sprężyste i lekkie jak  Ecose 0,035 Knaufa do dachów skośnych, Isover Profit mata 0,035 lub Super mata 0,033.

----------


## adkwapniewski

aaa odkopałem post - do skasowania

----------


## Tomek W

> Konstrukcja więźby wykonana jest z drewna tartacznego surowego izolacja w krokwie 18cm. 
> Dlaczego Rockwool to ciężkie izolacje, płyty z efektem pamięci, a drewno schnie jeszcze przez długi czas i kurczy się.
> Może produkt sprężyste i lekkie jak  Ecose 0,035 Knaufa do dachów skośnych, Isover Profit mata 0,035 lub Super mata 0,033.


Witam,
To że produkty mają większą gęstość od produktów konkurencyjnych nie wpływa w żaden sposób na pogorszenie sprężystości produktu. 
Ponadto izolacje ze skalnej wełny są produktami hydrofobizowanymi, a dzięki właśnie większej gęstości sprawdzają się również doskonale jako izolacja akustyczna,(również na poddaszu). Produkty Rockwool charakteryzują się również bardzo dobrymi parametrami termicznymi np. wełna TOPROCK 0,035 W/mK czy MEGAROCK 0,039 W/mK.

Jeżeli chodzi o zastosowanie konkretnych grubości, o które pytałeś to korzystniejsze termicznie jest rozwiązanie z zastosowaniem produktów TOPROCK oraz SUPERROCK. Szczelina pomiędzy membraną a pierwszą warstwą izolacji jest jak najbardziej dopuszczalna.

----------


## KosGos

Panowie

Doradzcie prosze czy dobrze chce zrobic. Niebawem biore sie za ocieplenie dachu pokrytego dachowka ceramiczna pod nia warstwa przepuszczalna 9nie wiem czy wysoko czy nie - taki czarny material z dzireczkami jakby). Krokwie mam 18cm i zastanawiam sie nad welna isovera super mata 0,33 lambda.  Moze dac 18cm miedzy krokwie i pozniej 10 lub nawet 15cm super maty ? Ewentualnie jesli naprawde musze miec pustke powietrzna miedzy welna a folia paropszepuszalna to moge dac 15cm i 15cm. Ma byc cieplo i z glowa. Sufit to jetki 20cm wiec moge dac 18cm super maty a pozniej 15cm z gory chce na ta to dac OSB abyc miec maly stryszek uzytkowy. Co sadzicie o takich rozwiazaniach i o super macie wydaje sie cenowo ok w stosunku do lambda 0,33 i nie wymaga sznurkowania, choc nie wiem czy na suficie sie to utrzyma.

----------


## Tomek W

W zależności od tego czy membrana jest wysokoparoprzepuszczalna czy też nie zależy czy konieczne będzie zastosowanie szczeliny. Poddasze użytkowej jest miejscem szczególnie narażonym na kontakt z wilgocią. Dlatego też warto sprawdzić czy producenci deklarują parametry nasiąkliwości dla swoich produktów czy też nie. Jeżeli produkt nie jest zabezpieczony środkiem hydrofobowym oraz producent nie deklaruje parametrów nasiąkliwości dla tego materiału, może oznaczać to że jego właściwości sorpcyjne są spore, przez co materiał może chłonąć wilgoć.
Warto rozważyć np. zastosowanie produktu TOPROCK oraz SUPERROCK dla których parametry nasiąkliwości są deklarowane a materiał został zabezpieczony środkiem hydrofobowym. 
Ponad to dzięki większej gęstości produkty te zachowują stabilność wymiarową oraz nie zmienia swoich właściwości fizyko-mechanicznych pod wpływem warunków atmosferycznych.

----------


## TOMAS 73

Czy lepiej jest ocieplic do szczytu i zrezygnowac z welny na suficie ? czy lepsza jest izolacja jak na rysunku?

----------


## Tomek W

W przypadku izolowania połaci dachowej po tzw. trapezie,  a więc tak jak pokazane zostało to na rysunku, kubatura ogrzewanej powierzchni budynku jest najmniejsza. Nie dogrzewa się wówczas niepotrzebnie części nieużytkowej poddasza. Jeżeli zaś chciałbyś, aby w przestrzeni nad stropem panowały temperatury wyższe od temp. środowiska zewnętrznego zimą, a niższe latem, to wówczas  można ocieplić połać do samej kalenicy.
Należy jednak pamiętać, że przy rezygnacji z wykonania izolacji w części poziomej zwiększamy kubaturę części ogrzewanej  przez co dogrzewamy niepotrzebnie część nieużytkową znajdującą się powyżej stropu.
Dlatego też z punktu widzenia inwestora najkorzystniejszym przypadkiem jest rozwiązanie z zastosowaniem ocieplenia po trapezie.

----------


## TOMAS 73

Dzięki , a czy to prawda ze grubosc na skosach moze byc mniejsza od grubosci na powierzchni poziomej? w tym wypadku skosy 30cm i pow.pozioma 45cm jest ok? dla domku energooszczędnego

----------


## Tomek W

Korzystniejszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie jednakowej grubości ocieplenia na całej połaci dachowej. Wówczas przenikalność cieplna dla całego poddasza jest jednakowa. W przypadku zastosowania mniejszych grubości izolacji na skosach trzeba liczyć się z tym że większa ilość ciepła będzie uciekała skosami niż częścią poziomą.  Oczywiście średnia wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła na pewno wyjdzie korzystniejsza niż przy zastosowaniu jednakowej grubości np. 30cm na skosach i stropie.

----------


## TOMAS 73

Czyli to mit ze najwiecej ciepla ucieka gorą  pow.poziomą a skosami mniej?bo takie tez opinie zaszlyszane od majstrow znam ,czyli najkorzystniej po trapezie a jak nie chce umarznąc w zimie wychodzac na stryszek to mozna tez dac 10-15 cm do szczytu,a jeszcze jedno mnie nurtuje jesli chodzi o efekty dzwiękowe (deszcz) czy lepiej dac welne do szczytu jezeli dach jest z blachy ,czy nie ma to znaczenia i po trapezie będzie mniej wiecej taki sam efekt i odglos padającego deszczu na blache?

ps.sorki za prozaiczne pytanie ale wiem ze ludzie narzekają na odglosy w czasie deszczu i dla jednego moze to byc błachy  problem ale dla mnie jest istotne czy lepiej zeby welna byla na calym dachu przy blasze i lepiej wytlumila czy nie ma to zadnego znaczenia

----------


## Michał30

> W zależności od tego czy membrana jest wysokoparoprzepuszczalna czy też nie zależy czy konieczne będzie zastosowanie szczeliny. Poddasze użytkowej jest miejscem szczególnie narażonym na kontakt z wilgocią. Dlatego też warto sprawdzić czy producenci deklarują parametry nasiąkliwości dla swoich produktów czy też nie. Jeżeli produkt nie jest zabezpieczony środkiem hydrofobowym oraz producent nie deklaruje parametrów nasiąkliwości dla tego materiału, może oznaczać to że jego właściwości sorpcyjne są spore, przez co materiał może chłonąć wilgoć.
> Warto rozważyć np. zastosowanie produktu TOPROCK oraz SUPERROCK dla których parametry nasiąkliwości są deklarowane a materiał został zabezpieczony środkiem hydrofobowym. 
> Ponad to dzięki większej gęstości produkty te zachowują stabilność wymiarową oraz nie zmienia swoich właściwości fizyko-mechanicznych pod wpływem warunków atmosferycznych.


Witam.Czy to oznacz że MEGAROCK nie jest zabezpieczony środkiem hydrofobowym ?

----------


## KosGos

> W zależności od tego czy membrana jest wysokoparoprzepuszczalna czy też nie zależy czy konieczne będzie zastosowanie szczeliny. Poddasze użytkowej jest miejscem szczególnie narażonym na kontakt z wilgocią. Dlatego też warto sprawdzić czy producenci deklarują parametry nasiąkliwości dla swoich produktów czy też nie. Jeżeli produkt nie jest zabezpieczony środkiem hydrofobowym oraz producent nie deklaruje parametrów nasiąkliwości dla tego materiału, może oznaczać to że jego właściwości sorpcyjne są spore, przez co materiał może chłonąć wilgoć.
> Warto rozważyć np. zastosowanie produktu TOPROCK oraz SUPERROCK dla których parametry nasiąkliwości są deklarowane a materiał został zabezpieczony środkiem hydrofobowym. 
> Ponad to dzięki większej gęstości produkty te zachowują stabilność wymiarową oraz nie zmienia swoich właściwości fizyko-mechanicznych pod wpływem warunków atmosferycznych.


Co do membrany to problem ze nie wiem jaka ona jest, da sie jakos to poznac ? Ponoc obecnie praktycznie nie ma membran niskoprzepuszczalnych ?
Co do produktow rockwoola to maja gorsze wspolczynniki lambda od isovera.

----------


## DIY

> Co do membrany to problem ze nie wiem jaka ona jest, da sie jakos to poznac ? Ponoc obecnie praktycznie nie ma membran niskoprzepuszczalnych ?
> Co do produktow rockwoola to maja gorsze wspolczynniki lambda od isovera.


Lambda to mało, szklane wełny z asortymentu dachowego biją Rockwoola o głowę w sprężystości i łatwości utrzymania stałego dopasowywania się do kształtu konstrukcji, ciężarem i brakiem efektu czerstwienia. Szklane wełny są produktami hydrofobizowanymi.

Konieczność zachowania szczeliny* pomiędzy izolacją a kryciem nie jest uzależnione od rodzaju krycia.

----------


## KosGos

DIY wszyscy twierdza ze jak jest membrana wysokoprzepuszczalna to nie trzeba pustki powietrznej tak jak przy niskoprzepuszczalnych. Uwazasz wiec ze super mata Isovera to dobre rozwiazanie w stosunku do ceny i np jakosci rockwoola - dobrze rozumiem ?

----------


## owp

Czy zastosowanie styropianu do ocieplenia poddasza - nie skosów, tylko powierzchni poziomej - jest akceptowalne, przy połączeniu z wełną na skosach?
Pytam, bo zostało mi sporo niezłego styropianu podłogowego (u=0,038 ) i nie mam jak wykorzystać. Powierzchnia płaska jest nieduża i nie nad łazienką, jeśli ma to znaczenie...

----------


## yaiba83

Ja z moich doświadczeń polecam wełnę schwenk, natoamiast odradzam urse. Używałem jednej i drugiej. Schwenk zachowuje kształty jak na opakowaniu piszą, Ursa jakby z tyłka wyciągnęli...

----------


## TOMAS 73

> Czy zastosowanie styropianu do ocieplenia poddasza - nie skosów, tylko powierzchni poziomej - jest akceptowalne, przy połączeniu z wełną na skosach?
> Pytam, bo zostało mi sporo niezłego styropianu podłogowego (u=0,038 ) i nie mam jak wykorzystać. Powierzchnia płaska jest nieduża i nie nad łazienką, jeśli ma to znaczenie...


na powierzchni poziomej mozesz dawac wszystko aby grubo bylo 30-40cm

----------


## Tomek W

> Lambda to mało, szklane wełny z asortymentu dachowego biją Rockwoola o głowę w sprężystości i łatwości utrzymania stałego dopasowywania się do kształtu konstrukcji, ciężarem i brakiem efektu czerstwienia. Szklane wełny są produktami hydrofobizowanymi.
> 
> Konieczność zachowania szczeliny* pomiędzy izolacją a kryciem nie jest uzależnione od rodzaju krycia.


Chwilę mnie nie było, ale już spieszę z kilkoma istotnymi informacjami:
Skalna wełna mineralna Megarock jest produktem hydrofobizowanym dla której deklarujemy parametry nasiąkliwości. Oznacza to, że materiał spełnia wymagania normowe w tym zakresie i to z dużym zapasem. Parametry nasiąkliwości w kodzie wyrobu materiałów z wełny mineralnej określane są symbolami WS oraz WL(P).  WS oznacza  nasiąkliwość wodą przy krótkotrwałym zanurzeniu wodą, natomiast WL(P)  nasiąkliwość wodą przy długotrwałym zanurzeniu.Warto sprawdzić więc czy  produkt spełnia wymagania normowe w zakresie nasiąkliwości. Jeżeli spełnia je, to wówczas producenci deklarują parametry te w swoim kodzie wyrobu.

Jeżeli chodzi o współczynniki przewodzenia ciepła to różnica 0,001 we współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła wpływa na zmianę grubości ocieplenia o ok. 5mm. A więc różnica w lambdzie przełoży się na ok. 2-3cm dodatkowej izolacji.

Skalna wełna mineralna dzięki większej gęstości zachowuje swoją sprężystość i stabilność wymiarową na długie lata.
Sprężystość materiału sprawia, że jest bardzo łatwy w montażu, klinuje się sam między krokwiami, bez potrzeby rusztu ze sznurka, co powoduje, że łatwo zachować jest szczelność i ciągłość izolacji.

----------


## agama

Mam problem czy pomiędzy membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalną a wełna powinno umieszczać się ruszt żeby zachować szczelinę. Mi wydawało się to oczywiste ale wykonawcy robią wielkie oczy.

----------


## Aedifico

> Mam problem czy pomiędzy membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalną a wełna powinno umieszczać się ruszt żeby zachować szczelinę. Mi wydawało się to oczywiste ale wykonawcy robią wielkie oczy.


Wystarczą gęsto sznurki. Membrana nie może dotykać wełny.

----------


## agama

> Wystarczą gęsto sznurki. Membrana nie może dotykać wełny.


Tylko ze większość z wykonawców zapomina,że szczelinę trzeba zachować.To chyba ja muszę powiedzieć czego będę oczekiwać.  Mówisz że wystarczą stalowe sznurki,. nierdzewka, ocynk  czy czego szukać? Sorry za tak być może naiwne pytanie?

----------


## Aedifico

> Tylko ze większość z wykonawców zapomina,że szczelinę trzeba zachować.To chyba ja muszę powiedzieć czego będę oczekiwać.  Mówisz że wystarczą stalowe sznurki,. nierdzewka, ocynk  czy czego szukać? Sorry za tak być może naiwne pytanie?


Zwykłe sznurki  z tworzywa. Jak wykonawcy nie pamiętają to ja im zwykle daje doskonałe ćwiczenie na pamięc - rozbierają i wykonują od nowa, lepsze niż wyciąg z miłorzębu japońskiego.

----------


## agama

> Zwykłe sznurki  z tworzywa. Jak wykonawcy nie pamiętają to ja im zwykle daje doskonałe ćwiczenie na pamięc - rozbierają i wykonują od nowa, lepsze niż wyciąg z miłorzębu japońskiego.


Sznurki z tworzywa to raczej po paru latach zbutwieją. Myślałam raczej o czymś trwalszym. Wiem że można stosować sznurki metalowe. Tylko jakie i jakie trwałe?

----------


## Aedifico

> Sznurki z tworzywa to raczej po paru latach zbutwieją. Myślałam raczej o czymś trwalszym. Wiem że można stosować sznurki metalowe. Tylko jakie i jakie trwałe?


Proszę zrób eksperyment zakop w ogródku drucik metalowy i z tworzywa, odkop po 5 latach i porównaj. Jak ktoś chce mieć TOP to sznurki poliamidowe (poliamid jest stosowany w np. wojskowych kamizelkach - wytrzymały i odporny), metalowy może być spokojnie ocynk ale więcej zabawy będzie (gwoździe konieczie rónież ocynk).

----------


## lukasz2

dlaczego pomiędzy membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczlną a wełną chcesz dawać szczelinę???
Z tego co wiem (czytakąc karty produktowe producentów membran wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych) producenci wyraźnie piszą, że wełna może stykać się z membraną.

----------


## lukasz2

Witam

Zamierzam ocieplić samodzielnie poddasze uzytkowe.
Sytuacja ma się następująco:
Dach dwuspadowy, pokryty (patrząc od zewnątrz):
-dachówka
-szczelna wentylacyjna (utworzona przez łaty i kontrłaty)
-papa
-pełne deskowanie

Jak dalej wykonać izolacją termiczną. Naczytałem się trochę i mam następującą propozycję. Proszą o ocenę czy jest prawidłowa.

-dachówka
-szczelina wentylacyjna
-papa
-deskowanie
-szczelina wentylacyjna (3 cm)
-membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna rozpięta między bokami krokwi
-wełna Unimata 15 cm (pomiędzy krokwie)
-wełna Unimata 10 cm
- folia paroizolacyjna
-kartongips

poglądowy rysunek: http://www.hurtownia.profil.pila.pl/.../isover_06.jpg

Pragnę tylko wyjaśnić dlaczego pomiędzy deskowanie a wełnę chcę dać membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną
1. zalecają ja takie firmy jak Isover, na forach znalazłem taką informację
2.zabezpiecza przed zawilgoceniem termoizolacji
3. działa jako wiatroizolacja (powietrze przepływające w szczelinie pomiędzy deskowaniem a wełną może ją wychładzać ponieważ zimne powietrzę będzie wnikać w wełnę) zaznaćzę tutaj że zamiast podbitki mam nadbitkę więc otwór wlotowy w ścianie pod okapem może powodować szybszy przepływ powietrza w szczelinie i przewiewanie wełny
Porównałbym to do sytuacji kiedy np. zakładamy na siebie polar a nie mielibyśmy na to założonej kurtki z membraną (np. Gore-tex) działającej jakowiatroizolacja, mimo że polar jast termoizolacją byłoby nam zimno na wietrze bo powietrze przewiewałoby przez ten polar.

Druga sprawa to wlot i wylot szczeliny pod deskowaniem
Wloty chcę zrobić pomiędzy krokwiami w ścianach pod okapem. wylot natomiast w przeciwległych ścianach szczytowych(wełny nie układam do samej kalenicy , tylko do wysokości jętek i po jętkach, zatem powstaje mały stryszek wentylowany). Nie byłoby wylotu w kalenicy tylko kratki wentylacyjne w ścianch szczytowych.
Tak jak na rysunku: http://www.infowentylacja.pl/wp-cont...py-300x300.jpg
tylko nie byłoby tych wywietrzników w dachu a powietrze wydostawałoby się kratkami wentylacyjnymi

proszę o fachowe porady fachowców lub osób, które stosowały podobne rozwiązania

pozdrawiam

----------


## pado

Mam też podobny dylemat :

Zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem izolacji poddasza użytkowego . Mam zastosowane krokwie i jętki 16 cm  oraz poszycie sztywne z pełnym deskowaniem . Całość jest przykryta papą i dachówką ceramiczną.
Planuję zastosowanie  między krokwiami wełną 12 cm aby zachować szczelinę  wentylacyjną  i na wieszakach 10 cm wełny o współczynniku Lambda 0.035 . 
Mam dylemat czy  pod sztywnym pokryciem zastosować folię wysoko paro-przepuszczalną np Corotop- a lub Isovera czy zrobić dystans na klasycznie na sznurkach ? Wtedy nie muszę stosować folii  ,która trochę kosztuje.
Pod wełna , która będzie stosowana pod krokwiami  zamierzam kupić standardową folię  paroizolacyjną  (żółtą).
Jak macie u siebie zrobione ?
Czy w szczelinę  między ścianą szczytową  ,a pełnym deskowaniem  macie włożony styropian czy wełnę mineralną ?

----------


## agama

Nie wiem jak jest z pełnym deskowaniem (wtedy szczelina chyba traci sens, ale i po co wtedy wełna) , natomiast w przypadku układu : dachówka, łaty i kontrałaty, membrana paroprzepuszczalna,  wełna , szczelina jest istotna ponieważ pozwala na odparowanie wilgoci(zapomnijcie o zaleceniach producentów, bo oczywiście w przypadku problemu nie udowodnicie,ze dach nie przeciekał). W przypomnieniu układ ściany 3-wartwowj ale takiej modelowej . Jest to więc chyba najbezpieczniejsza wersja układu warstw na dachu. Tylko trudno znaleźć wykonawce, który to zrobi i co więcej  dobrze.

----------


## lukasz2

Z tego co wiem szczelinę zostawia się między folią wstępnego krycia (czyli niskoparoprzepuszczalną) a wełną. ale wtedy pewnie trzeba zapewnić wlot i wylot dla takiej szczeliny aby usuwać wilgoć (tak przypuszczam bo dokładnie się tą folią nie interesowałem) . A w przypadku wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej wilgoć usuwana jest całą powierzchnią.

----------


## pado

Temat dokładnie wyjaśniłem z infolinią RockWolla i Isovera i zdecydowałem się na wełnę kamienną TOPROCK. Jest to wełna kamienna  , a nie szklana więc nie będę musiał stosować folii paroprzepuszczalnej  między wełną  a sztywnym poszyciem dachowym. Wystarczy zastosowanie szczeliny w moim przypadku 4 cm  . Czyli najprościej mówiąc zamontuję na skobelkach sznurki na krokwiach w odległości 4 cm od krawędzi deskowania i w ten sposób utworzę szczelinę wentylacyjną. wcisną e to wełnę kamienną i będzie git. Oczywiście wcześniej muszę jeszcze zamontować łapy do stelaży  do płyt Nida Gips  i je wypoziomować. Po zamontowaniu listem wpakuję 2 warstwę wełny w płytach i będzie OK Oczywiście na końcu folia zółta . Kierownik polecił mi jeszcze wyciąć małe kawałki wełny i włożyć w profile U aby mieć ciągłość izolacji./ Pomysł jak myślę dobry.
Mam jeszcze tylko jeden dylemat : czy na połączeniu ścian szczytowych z pełnym deskowaniem zastosować wełnę czy watę kamienną ?Kierownik jest za styropianem.
Plusem dla wełny jest to ,że dopasuje się do szczeliny  ale tam moze powstać problem z pochłanianiem wilgoci. Wydaje mi się lepszym rozwiazaniem zastosowanie styropianu  i uszczelnienie całości pianką . bo wypełnienie całości pianką sporo pianki i kasy.. Na samym szczycie zamierzam zostawić po obu stronach małe przerwy wentylacyjna aby mieć dodatkowe otwory wentylacyjne, Na nnych budowach widziałem jak lidzie w ścianach szczytowych montują kratki wentylacyjne ale nie wiem czy jest to lepsze i prostsze rozwiąząnie
Co sądzicie ?

----------


## lukasz2

A jakie ma to znaczenie czy jest to wełna skalna czy szklana jeśli chodzi o zastosoawnie dodatkowo pod deskowanie membrany? Jakimi argumentami poparli to producenci?

----------


## Tomek W

Witam,
Jeżeli chodzi o otwory wentylacyjne to zapewniamy je poprzez kratki wentylacyjne w ścianach szczytowych bądź też zapewniamy otwory wylotowe w kalenicy dachu. Natomiast połączenie ścian szczytowych z deskowaniem należy wykonać w taki sposób aby zapewnić ciągłość izolacji . Można wykonać to np. w taki sposób jak na załączonej poniżej fotografii.

----------


## kumpex

> Temat dokładnie wyjaśniłem z infolinią RockWolla i Isovera i zdecydowałem się na wełnę kamienną TOPROCK. Jest to wełna kamienna  , a nie szklana więc nie będę musiał stosować folii paroprzepuszczalnej  między wełną  a sztywnym poszyciem dachowym. Wystarczy zastosowanie szczeliny w moim przypadku 4 cm  . Czyli najprościej mówiąc zamontuję na skobelkach sznurki na krokwiach w odległości 4 cm od krawędzi deskowania i w ten sposób utworzę szczelinę wentylacyjną. wcisną e to wełnę kamienną i będzie git. Oczywiście wcześniej muszę jeszcze zamontować łapy do stelaży  do płyt Nida Gips  i je wypoziomować. Po zamontowaniu listem wpakuję 2 warstwę wełny w płytach i będzie OK Oczywiście na końcu folia zółta . Kierownik polecił mi jeszcze wyciąć małe kawałki wełny i włożyć w profile U aby mieć ciągłość izolacji./ Pomysł jak myślę dobry.
> Mam jeszcze tylko jeden dylemat : czy na połączeniu ścian szczytowych z pełnym deskowaniem zastosować wełnę czy watę kamienną ?Kierownik jest za styropianem.
> Plusem dla wełny jest to ,że dopasuje się do szczeliny  ale tam moze powstać problem z pochłanianiem wilgoci. Wydaje mi się lepszym rozwiazaniem zastosowanie styropianu  i uszczelnienie całości pianką . bo wypełnienie całości pianką sporo pianki i kasy.. Na samym szczycie zamierzam zostawić po obu stronach małe przerwy wentylacyjna aby mieć dodatkowe otwory wentylacyjne, Na nnych budowach widziałem jak lidzie w ścianach szczytowych montują kratki wentylacyjne ale nie wiem czy jest to lepsze i prostsze rozwiąząnie
> Co sądzicie ?


Z tym TOPROCK-iem to się jeszcze zastanów?,ja kupiłem w maju 2 palety jedna była ok., a druga wyglądała tak jak gdyby zapakowali w rolki inną wełnę {gorszy gatunek} z nalepkami TOPROCK. Zareklamowałem tą drugą paletę 4 czerwca ,reklamacja ciągnie się do dzisiaj.

----------


## dawidm86

a ja mam taki 'problem'. Ze względu na to, że na poddaszu ściana kolankowa jest dosyć niska (ok. 80cm)  i nie chcę zabierać sobie przestrzeni z pokoju wymyśliłem tak:
- docieplenie krokwi na całej długości - także na strychu (15cm między krokwie + 5cm w stelażu) - wełna 0,035 (grubość krokwi 16cm)
- docieplenie sufitu nad poddaszem ( 30cm wełny) - od góry na strychu będzie płyta OSB, pomiędzy tym wełna i od spodu (jako sufit poddasza ) - płyta GK.

Da to radę? Wełna ma dobre parametry, więc 20cm mam nadzieję że wystarczy na ocieplenie dachu, a nadrobię to grubszą izolacją sufitu poddasza  :smile: 

na logikę powinno być ok, latem ciepło żeby przeniknąć do pokoju, musi pokonać 20cm wełny na krokwiach strychu + 30 cm wełny między sufitem

----------


## Tomek W

> Z tym TOPROCK-iem to się jeszcze zastanów?,ja kupiłem w maju 2 palety jedna była ok., a druga wyglądała tak jak gdyby zapakowali w rolki inną wełnę {gorszy gatunek} z nalepkami TOPROCK. Zareklamowałem tą drugą paletę 4 czerwca ,reklamacja ciągnie się do dzisiaj.


Rzeczywiście reklamacja jest rozpatrywana - wynikły problemy logistyczne. Ale z tego co udało mi się dowiedzieć będzie wkrótce zakończona pozytywnie.  :smile:

----------


## lelelek

Dawid czy chciałbyś nosić wodę w bardzo dobrej i masywnej misce tylko w kilku miejscach dziurawej?

----------


## dawidm86

@lelek: właśnie o to chodzi, że nie chcę  :smile: 
wydawało mi się, że taka izolacja da radę. Strych pełni tylko rolę graciarni, jedynie zależy mi na komforcie mieszkania na poddaszu latem i zimą.
Wełny będzie 20cm ale 'lepszej' - 0,035, za mało ?

----------


## yaiba83

> @lelek: właśnie o to chodzi, że nie chcę 
> wydawało mi się, że taka izolacja da radę. Strych pełni tylko rolę graciarni, jedynie zależy mi na komforcie mieszkania na poddaszu latem i zimą.
> Wełny będzie 20cm ale 'lepszej' - 0,035, za mało ?


30cm nie jest za dużo w technologii dwuwarstwowej.

----------


## iras78

Czyli rozumiem, że nie ma sensu dawać żadnej folii jeżeli jest dach deskowany? Tak wnioskuje po przeczytaniu całego tematu..

----------


## Tomek W

> a ja mam taki 'problem'. Ze względu na to, że na poddaszu ściana kolankowa jest dosyć niska (ok. 80cm)  i nie chcę zabierać sobie przestrzeni z pokoju wymyśliłem tak:
> - docieplenie krokwi na całej długości - także na strychu (15cm między krokwie + 5cm w stelażu) - wełna 0,035 (grubość krokwi 16cm)
> - docieplenie sufitu nad poddaszem ( 30cm wełny) - od góry na strychu będzie płyta OSB, pomiędzy tym wełna i od spodu (jako sufit poddasza ) - płyta GK.
> 
> Da to radę? Wełna ma dobre parametry, więc 20cm mam nadzieję że wystarczy na ocieplenie dachu, a nadrobię to grubszą izolacją sufitu poddasza 
> 
> na logikę powinno być ok, latem ciepło żeby przeniknąć do pokoju, musi pokonać 20cm wełny na krokwiach strychu + 30 cm wełny między sufitem


Zalecana grubość izolacji w przypadku produktów o współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła równym 0,035 W/mK wynosi ok. 27cm. Czasami jednak z uwagi na to, że inwestor nie chce zbytnio obniżać poddasza układane są mniejsze grubości. 20cm wełny na pewno przyczyni się do polepszenia parametrów termicznych przegrody, a ułożenie dodatkowych 30cm w części poziomej spowoduje że średni współczynnik przenikania ciepła będzie na korzystnym poziomie. Jeżeli jednak masz miejsce na zastosowanie większych grubości izolacji to wówczas skłaniałbym się ku zastosowaniu 27cm ocieplenia.

----------


## minki

> K160
> Też nad takim rozwiązaniem zastanawiam się.
> Wydaje mi się że taka izolacja będzie bardziej szczelna


as czy nie grozi to grzybkiem w mieszkaniu? U mnie będzie wentylacja grawitacyjna...

----------


## piluim78

Witam,
mam podobny dylemat tylko część roboty już wykonana.
Ściany,skos i podwieszany sufit docieplone wełną 15+5 ale całe poddasze ponad sufit to goła blacha i cegła.
1. Co zrobić żeby w lecie się nie gotować a w zimie mniej dogrzewać? Ile wełny między krokwie, czy dawać jakąś folię i czy dawać jakiś luz na oddychanie? (brak odeskowania). To samo pytanie na ścianę z cegły czy folia i ile wełny lub może styropianu?
2. na wełnę na suficie pod podłogę z OSB 22mm dawać jakąś folię?
Ta część poddasza to będzie typowy strych na graty nie będzie zamieszkała ma jedynie służyć jako bufor ciepła i magazyn.
pozdrawiam,
krzysztof

----------


## atsyrut

Panie Tomku - widze że jest Pan specem od ociepleń poddasza - przed zimą będę się za to zabierał i prosze o Pana pomoc w tej sprawie.( oczywiscie uwagi innych forumowiczów też są mile widziane  :smile:  

co mogę napisać zeby pomóc. 

Dach jest dwyspadaowy odeskowany pokryty papą. Na to pójdą łaty i kontrłaty oraz blachodachówka. krowie mają 15 centymentów "głębokości" i niestety nie są rozmieszczone regularnie ( od 70 do 90 cm) jest odległosć między nimi. Czytałem ze trzeba zostawić około 5 cm przestrzeni miedzy deskami a wełną w celu wentyacji. czyli wejdzie 10 cm wełny... potem w poprzek układac wełnę jakiej grubosci? 10 - 15 cm ? ( będe mial podwieszany sufit ) 

jeśłi chodzi o sam budynek - to zbudowany z porothemu ( 35 cm grubości i na to pójdzie styropian 15 cm) . Jest Pan przedstawicielem Rockwool - jaki material poleciłby Pan na takie oceplenie? w którym momencie kładzie się folię ? 

z góry dziekuję za informację

----------


## TOMAS 73

> Witam. Ja mam ocieplone skosy poddasza 30 cm a sufit 40 cm toprockiem i nie mam za ciepło. właśnie zastanawiam się nad sensem docieplenia strychu, ( który obecnie jest nieocieplony), czy ktoś już docieplał strych ? Proszę o opinie i ewentualne zyski, policzyłem że ocieplenie strychu 1 warstwą 20 cm wełny między krokwie wyniesie mnie około 5000 zł, a tyle płacę mniej więcej za rok gazu.


Jak to mozliwe ze Masz "zimne poddasze" cos musi byc skopane, to juz jest lux ocieplenie przeciez
ps.moj majster od poddasza po zakonczonej robocie zaproponowal zeby ocieplic stryszek tak samo jak skosy lecąc dalej 30cm welny ,profile i na to juz nie GK tylko plyta pazdzierzowa-hmmm mysle nad tym intesywnie......

----------


## dargoth

Ocieplony strych stanowi bufor. Ze względu na mniejsze różnice temperatur poddasze-strych (ocieplony), strych (ocieplony)-powietrze zewnętrzne, straty ciepła są znacznie mniejsze niż poddasze-strych(nieocieplony) gdzie strych ma prawie taką samą temperaturę jak powietrze zewnętrzne. 
Na strychu zrezygnował bym z płyty paździerzowej i dał samą paroizolacje aluminiową. Nie przykryta będzie miała okazję spełnić swoje zadanie.

----------


## TOMAS 73

Hmm.... wiadomo ze ocieplony stryszek to jest duzy plus to nie podlega dyskusji,tylko teraz kwestia czy potrzeba go ocieplac "grubo" czy tez 15cm wystarczy? mając oczywiscie na powierzchni poziomej juz 40cm welny

----------


## slawekk1980`

> Hmm.... wiadomo ze ocieplony stryszek to jest duzy plus to nie podlega dyskusji,tylko teraz kwestia czy potrzeba go ocieplac "grubo" czy tez 15cm wystarczy? mając oczywiscie na powierzchni poziomej juz 40cm welny


Jeśli nie masz co robić z $$$ to ocieplaj jak najgrubiej. Osobiście nie widzę żadnych przesłanek aby ocieplać tą część poddasza, tym bardziej że obecnie skosy i sufit masz odpowiednio zaizolowane, jeśli chodzi o zwrot inwestycji to nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek się to zwróci, . Majster wiadomo ma dodatkową robotę na miejscu więc zadowolony, ale niech powie ile i czy wogóle zaoszczędzisz przez to na ogrzewaniu, bo samo twierdzenie że grubo i dużo ocieplenia to zawsze dobrze jest błędne.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Witam, 

Podepnę się pod zdjęcie Tomasa 73, ponieważ przekrój budynku mamy taki sam. Zależy mi na jak najlepszym wykorzystaniu materiałów i będę wdzięczny za podpowiedź. 

Między krokwiami na I piętrze będę miał 18 cm ISOVERA (Super Mata - lambda 0,033) i na całość łącznie z krokwiami 5 cm ISOVERA (Uni Mata - lambda 0,039). Mam kupioną jeszcze wełnę 20 cm ISOVERA (Uni MATA - lambda 0,039) na docieplenie sufitu albo poddasza.

Zastanawiam się co lepiej dać na sufit między I piętrem a strychem gdzie będzie rekuperator 18 cm z lambdą 0,033 a na strychu między krokwie wtedy dać 20 cm z lambdą 0,039 czy na odwrót, na strych 18 cm a wtedy na sufit 20 cm?

----------


## Tomek W

> Panie Tomku - widze że jest Pan specem od ociepleń poddasza - przed zimą będę się za to zabierał i prosze o Pana pomoc w tej sprawie.( oczywiscie uwagi innych forumowiczów też są mile widziane  
> 
> co mogę napisać zeby pomóc. 
> 
> Dach jest dwyspadaowy odeskowany pokryty papą. Na to pójdą łaty i kontrłaty oraz blachodachówka. krowie mają 15 centymentów "głębokości" i niestety nie są rozmieszczone regularnie ( od 70 do 90 cm) jest odległosć między nimi. Czytałem ze trzeba zostawić około 5 cm przestrzeni miedzy deskami a wełną w celu wentyacji. czyli wejdzie 10 cm wełny... potem w poprzek układac wełnę jakiej grubosci? 10 - 15 cm ? ( będe mial podwieszany sufit ) 
> 
> jeśłi chodzi o sam budynek - to zbudowany z porothemu ( 35 cm grubości i na to pójdzie styropian 15 cm) . Jest Pan przedstawicielem Rockwool - jaki material poleciłby Pan na takie oceplenie? w którym momencie kładzie się folię ? 
> 
> z góry dziekuję za informację


Szczelinę powietrzną pod warstwą desek pozostawia się w grubości 3-6cm, zależnie od kąta nachylenia dachu, długości połaci dachowej, ustawienia względem stron świata, itp.
Przy różnych rozstawach pomiędzy krokwiami proponujemy docinanie wełny z rolki (np. TOPROCK) poprzecznie do jej długości. Wówczas mamy najmniej odpadów a łączenia poszczególnych odcinków zostaną przykryte drugą warstwą wełny. 
Jeżeli na nieużytkowym poddaszu zakładamy temperatura w granicach 80C – 160C to współczynnik przenikania ciepła tej części dachu nie powinien przekroczyć U < 0,5 W/m2K. Oznacza to grubość izolacji pomiędzy krokwiami minimum 10 cm. Temperaturę obliczeniową 80C przepisy nakazują przyjmować tam gdzie występuje „jednorazowy pobyt osób znajdujących się w ruchu i w okryciu zewnętrznym nie przekracza 1 godz.” Przepisy nie narzucają wymagań izolacyjności cieplnej na poddaszu nieużytkowym gdy temperatura może spaść poniżej 50C. 
Warto jednak wziąć pod uwagę następujące kwestie przy podejmowaniu decyzji z korzyści jakie daje ocieplone dach nad nieużytkowym strychem:
- dodatkowy opór cieplny warstwy powietrzna nad stropem pod nieużytkowym poddaszem – norma PN-EN ISO 6946 podaje jak obliczyć dodatkowy opór cieplny nieogrzewanej przestrzeni przyległej do budynku,
- mniejsze nagrzewanie się strychy w letnie upały i tym samym przenikanie ciepła do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych,
- zabezpieczenie przed spadkiem do ujemnych temperatur na strych np. gdy umieszczamy tam centrali rekuperacyjną ma ona większą sprawności.

----------


## TOMAS 73

A ja mam takie pytanko ,czy gęstosc danej welny ma duze znaczenie ? bo z tego co sie orientuje ma ona wplyw na "opadanie i kurczenie "się welny po latach,tzn slyszalem takie opinie ze welny po 8-10 latach poprostu opadaja nieznacznie ,i przez to poddasze jest "zimniejsze" ,czy to prawda ze pod tym wzgledem najlepiej wypada rockwool nie odksztalca się a isover niestety ma takie tendencje?

----------


## warcislaw

Polecam zastanowić się nad pianą poliuretanową, "oddychającą" 15 cm gr. zastępuje ok. 25 cm wełny. jedyna piana posiadająca świadectwo ITB to Sealection 500. Koszt takiego ocieplenia to ok. 70 zł za m2.. Generalnie idiotyczne i niczym nieuzasadnione jest pozostawianie części nieocieplonej dachu. Zasadą ocieplania dachów skośnych jest izolacja od murłaty do kalenicy.

----------


## warcislaw

Drogi kolego!
Idealna do tego będzie piana natryskowa Sealection 500, jedyna piana posiadająca świadectwo ITB, ciężar objętościowy 9kg/m3, lambda= 0,035, nie chłonąca wody, współczynnik mi=11. Grubość izolacji 15 cm w zupełności wystarczy. Cena ok. 70 zł/m2. Gwarancja dożywotnia na materiał. POwyższe zdjęcie doskonale pokazują skuteczność tej metody. Zdjęcie po lewej to izolacja z wełny mineralnej, a po prawej z piany natryskowej.

----------


## Ignacyy

Witam serdecznie w domu u rodziców przecieka dach 220m2 z lat 90tych (ocieplenie samą wełną) dodam, że jest bardzo nieszczelny w tą zimę  przy -30 w jednym z pokoi w nocy było 11stopni przy ogrzewaniu włączonym na max
Przybył fachowiec i stwierdził, że najtańszą opcją będzie zerwanie blachy położenie ocieplenia na dach i na to blacho dachówka
Czy ktoś słyszał o takiej opcji? Czy aby przypadkiem nie ociepli to śniegu zamiast domu?

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> Witam, 
> 
> Podepnę się pod zdjęcie Tomasa 73, ponieważ przekrój budynku mamy taki sam. Zależy mi na jak najlepszym wykorzystaniu materiałów i będę wdzięczny za podpowiedź. 
> 
> Między krokwiami na I piętrze będę miał 18 cm ISOVERA (Super Mata - lambda 0,033) i na całość łącznie z krokwiami 5 cm ISOVERA (Uni Mata - lambda 0,039). Mam kupioną jeszcze wełnę 20 cm ISOVERA (Uni MATA - lambda 0,039) na docieplenie sufitu albo poddasza.
> 
> Zastanawiam się co lepiej dać na sufit między I piętrem a strychem gdzie będzie rekuperator 18 cm z lambdą 0,033 a na strychu między krokwie wtedy dać 20 cm z lambdą 0,039 czy na odwrót, na strych 18 cm a wtedy na sufit 20 cm?


Czy nikt nie potrafi mi doradzić w powyższej kwestii?

----------


## owp

Widzę, że spamerzy się rozplenili...  :smile: 

marconi - ja bym dał cieplejszą warstwę (czyli 18cm SuperMaty) między piętrem a strychem, no chyba że strych będzie ogrzewany...

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> marconi - ja bym dał cieplejszą warstwę (czyli 18cm SuperMaty) między piętrem a strychem, no chyba że strych będzie ogrzewany...


Nie, strych nieogrzewany.

----------


## owp

No to lepiej dobrze zaizolować pomiędzy  pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi i nieogrzewanymi. W zasadzie nie powinno się dawać izolacji w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym, ale rozumiem, że traktujesz je jako bufor ciepła i żeby rekuperator miał bardziej komfortowy żywot  :smile:

----------


## TOMAS 73

> Nie, strych nieogrzewany.


To na stryszek 18cm ,a na sufit 20cm +10cm minimum

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> To na stryszek 18cm ,a na sufit 20cm +10cm minimum


Gdybym dał na sufit 20+10 to łącznie z tymi 18, które byłyby nad sufitem w tym stryszku nieogrzewanym miałbym łącznie 48 cm. a na skosach w pokojach tylko 18 + 5 czyli łącznie "tylko" 23 cm. Więc chyba za duża różnica. Na sufit planowałem dać tylko tę 20 lambda 0,039 lub 18 lambda 0,033 i nie wiedziałem którą.

----------


## owp

Wszyscy dają na sufit jak najwięcej, bo najłatwiej, nie ma czegoś takiego jak za duża różnica - w lecie na stryszku będziesz miał 60st to się ugotujesz na poddaszu...

----------


## TOMAS 73

Oczywiscie co to znaczy "za duzo" 48cm to nie jest jakis kosmos w pasywnym domku to normalka a ze nie kazdy moze dac 40cm w  skosy (obnizenie pomieszczen mieszkalnych) to nie zaszkodzi dac 40-50cm na powierzchnie poziome ,pamiętaj ze najwiecej ciepla ucieka GÓRĄ

----------


## dargoth

> Polecam zastanowić się nad pianą poliuretanową, "oddychającą" *15 cm gr. zastępuje ok. 25 cm wełny*. jedyna piana posiadająca świadectwo ITB to Sealection 500. Koszt takiego ocieplenia to ok. 70 zł za m2.. Generalnie idiotyczne i niczym nieuzasadnione jest pozostawianie części nieocieplonej dachu. Zasadą ocieplania dachów skośnych jest izolacja od murłaty do kalenicy.


Co masz na myśli pisząc, że zastępuje? O ile się orientuję, to piana o której piszesz ma "lambdę" ok. 0,040 więc na poziomie kiepskiej jakości wełny. Oczywiście można sobie tym zastąpić 25 cm wełny podobnie jak zastąpić siekierę nożem stołowym i próbować porąbać drwa do kominka, jednak w jednym i drugim przypadku nie wyjdziemy na tym najlepiej. Przynajmniej rąbiąc drewno nożem stołowym stracimy jedynie czas, a pianując sobie poddasze tracimy masę kasy. 

A tak w temacie to właśnie ocieplam swoje poddasze. Na skosy i w strop między jętki dałem ursę platinum 0,032 i muszę przyznać, że ta wełna jest bardzo dobra. W skosy na stryszku daję ursę optimum (0,037) i widać różnicę w jakości wełny. 
Co ciekawe podczas upałów przed ociepleniem poddasza temp. dochodziła do 30 st. , a po ociepleniu max to 25,5 st.

----------


## iras78

Panowie a co z folią? Przy deskowanym dachu dać folię czy nie?

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

OK, dzięki za podpowiedź. W takim razie dam między krokwie stryszku 18 z lambdą 0,033 i 20 + 10 na suft z lambdą 0,039. 
Folia paroszczelna aluminiowa i karton-gips.

----------


## czarosz

Nie doszukałem się w tym wątku odpowiedzi na pytanie które otworzyło dyskusję mianowicie czy
przy deskowaniu trzeba użyć folie i ew. jaką na deski przed położeniem wełny i czy szczelina między deskami/folią
jest potrzebna czy można do desek docisnąć wełnę ??

----------


## szegad

Witam!
 Pytanie padło w tym wątku, jednak nie doczekało się odpowiedzi jednoznacznej. Kupuję dom ze zrobionym już ociepleniem poddasza. W skosach jest 15 plus 5cm wełny i tyle samo nad stropem poziomym. Wyżej jest poddasze nieużytkowe.
Pytanie: czy ma sens dołożenie wełny nad strop np jeszcze 10cm przy zachowaniu w skosach tego co jest?
Inaczej ujęte: ciepło będzie próbować uciekać górą gdzie czeka na nie mocniejsza przegroda czy ucieknie i tak gdzie mu łatwiej tzn przez skos? Obecny na forum przedstawiciel producenta wełny mówił coś o średniej grubości ale mam wrażenie że to tak nie działa.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> Nie doszukałem się w tym wątku odpowiedzi na pytanie które otworzyło dyskusję mianowicie czy
> przy deskowaniu trzeba użyć folie i ew. jaką na deski przed położeniem wełny i czy szczelina między deskami/folią
> jest potrzebna czy można do desek docisnąć wełnę ??


Nie jestem znawcą w tym temacie ale wydaje mi się, że logicznie rzecz biorąc folia pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem to moim zdaniem całkiem mądre rozwiązanie i przemawia do mnie zabezpieczenie wełny przed przewianiem właśnie za pomocą foli (i sam tak planuję zrobić)

co do szczeliny między wełną a deskowaniem to rzecz bezsporna ok. 3cm.

Jeśli się mylę proszę o poprawienie

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> Witam!
>  Pytanie padło w tym wątku, jednak nie doczekało się odpowiedzi jednoznacznej. Kupuję dom ze zrobionym już ociepleniem poddasza. W skosach jest 15 plus 5cm wełny i tyle samo nad stropem poziomym. Wyżej jest poddasze nieużytkowe.
> Pytanie: czy ma sens dołożenie wełny nad strop np jeszcze 10cm przy zachowaniu w skosach tego co jest?
> Inaczej ujęte: ciepło będzie próbować uciekać górą gdzie czeka na nie mocniejsza przegroda czy ucieknie i tak gdzie mu łatwiej tzn przez skos? Obecny na forum przedstawiciel producenta wełny mówił coś o średniej grubości ale mam wrażenie że to tak nie działa.
> Pozdrawiam!


Przede wszystkim podkreślam że specjalistą w tej branży nie jestem :big grin: 
ale z tego co pamiętam z fizyki  :cool:  to ciepłe powietrze unosi się (konwekcja) a tym samym powinno znajdować w najwyższym punkcie pomieszczenia z czego wynika że te dodatkowe kilka cm nad strop powinno poprawić sytuację (nie pytajcie mnie o ile bo od liczenia są inni :bash:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

A teraz moje pytanie  :big lol:  co do ocieplania poddasza i układania płyt g-k na skosach i sufitach, z tego co się orientuję to są dwie praktykowane metody:

1. stelaże (profile) pod płyty mocowane do krokwi na całej długości poddasza przechodzą powyżej ścianek działowych i mocowane są na krawędziach jedynie w ścianach szczytowych. Natomiast płyty g-k przykręcane do tychże stelaży stykają się ze ściankami działowymi w każdym pomieszczeniu

2. stelaże mocowane do krokwi/ jętek w każdym pomieszczeniu poddasza są mocowane do ścianki działowej poprzez profile krawędziowe/startowe

może ktoś przerabiał już obie metody i doradzi, która lepsza???

----------


## szegad

Bardzo dziękuję i Andrzejowi i Grażynie za odpowiedź.
Niestety na Wasze pytanie nie umiem, bo będę miał dopiero 1 dom, więc brak porównania.

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam!
>  Pytanie padło w tym wątku, jednak nie doczekało się odpowiedzi jednoznacznej. Kupuję dom ze zrobionym już ociepleniem poddasza. W skosach jest 15 plus 5cm wełny i tyle samo nad stropem poziomym. Wyżej jest poddasze nieużytkowe.
> Pytanie: czy ma sens dołożenie wełny nad strop np jeszcze 10cm przy zachowaniu w skosach tego co jest?
> Inaczej ujęte: ciepło będzie próbować uciekać górą gdzie czeka na nie mocniejsza przegroda czy ucieknie i tak gdzie mu łatwiej tzn przez skos? Obecny na forum przedstawiciel producenta wełny mówił coś o średniej grubości ale mam wrażenie że to tak nie działa.
> Pozdrawiam!


Witam 
W przypadku zaizolowania dodatkowo stropu zmniejszysz starty ciepła i ogólny uśredniony współczynnik przenikania ciepła dla twojego poddasza będzie lepszy. Uzyskanie lepszych wartości współczynnika przenikania ciepła dla przegrody niesie za sobą zmniejszenie kosztów ponoszonych z tytułu ogrzewania budynku, a warto dodać że ponad 70% strat energii ponosimy z tytułu ogrzewania.

----------


## szegad

A mi właśnie chodzi o to uśrednianie - jakto jest pod względem fizyki. Bo jak pół dacu ocieplę 40cm wełny a drugie pół wcale to średnio będzie 20cm a działać raczej nie będzie.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> Przede wszystkim podkreślam że specjalistą w tej branży nie jestem
> ale z tego co pamiętam z fizyki  to ciepłe powietrze unosi się (konwekcja) a tym samym powinno znajdować w najwyższym punkcie pomieszczenia z czego wynika że te dodatkowe kilka cm nad strop powinno poprawić sytuację (nie pytajcie mnie o ile bo od liczenia są inni


nurtuje mnie jeszcze jedna kwestia czy takie zabudowanie jętek/kleszczy z każdej strony nie zaszkodzi tym elementom ale to pytanie nie w tym temacie :offtopic:

----------


## Marcin i Agata

Mam pytanko do osób będącym w temacie ocieplenia poddasza. Czy jętki mogą delikatnie opierać się na murowanych ściankach działowych, czy też  powinna być między nimi  przerwa jeśli tak to jaka odległość ma być zachowana pomiędzy jętka a ścianka. Bardzo proszę o poradę.

----------


## Tomek W

Konstrukcyjne elementy więźby dachowej uginają się, ponieważ dach obciążany jest śniegiem, porywami wiatru. Jeżeli ścianka działowa będzie dotykać jętki to ta uginając  się może zarysować tynk. Dlatego warto pozostawić przerwę między jętką, a ścianką w granicach 2-3cm. Gdy ocieplenie jest pomiędzy jętkami, a druga warstwa na ruszcie od dołu jętek to najlepiej również wypełnić tę przestrzeń wełną, aby nie przenikał dźwięk pomiędzy pomieszczeniami.

----------


## joint32

Temat trochę stary, ale mam pytanie mam pełne deskowanie  szczelina między deskami a wełną jest. Wloty powietrza są zrobione w ten sposób, że styropian dochodzi szczelnie do deskowania i w styropianie mam zrobione dziury. Przy wiatrach jakie teraz mamy jak wszedłem na stryszek to strasznie wieje między wełną a deskami. Czy takie przewianie wełny nie szkodzi jej właściwością izolacyjnym? Co by było gdyby nie było tych wlotów?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Temat trochę stary, ale mam pytanie mam pełne deskowanie  szczelina między deskami a wełną jest. Wloty powietrza są zrobione w ten sposób, że styropian dochodzi szczelnie do deskowania i w styropianie mam zrobione dziury. Przy wiatrach jakie teraz mamy jak wszedłem na stryszek to strasznie wieje między wełną a deskami. Czy takie przewianie wełny nie szkodzi jej właściwością izolacyjnym? Co by było gdyby nie było tych wlotów?


Zatkaj te wloty, za kilka lat skoczysz do działu dachy i napiszesz dlaczego tak dużo za remont dachu . . . 
A pamiętaj, że to nie wszystko, bo również i wełna i płyty pójdą w kosz ! O Twoim zdrowiu nie wspominam.

----------


## joint32

Dzięki i o taką odpowiedź mi chodziło :smile:

----------


## zeusrulez

I cieszy mnie taki Forumowicz !!!! <brawo>

----------


## wisienkozerca

Nie doszukałem się w tym wątku odpowiedzi na pytanie które otworzyło dyskusję mianowicie czy
przy deskowaniu trzeba użyć folie i ew. jaką na deski przed położeniem wełny i czy szczelina między deskami/folią
jest potrzebna czy można do desek docisnąć wełnę ?? 

Jaka dac folie i gdzie - niech ktos MADRY napisze w koncu warstwy po kolei (przy pelnym deskowaniu i papie na nim)

----------


## zyh

to ja zadam moje pytanie by nie zakładać nowego wątku, mianowicie skosy na poddaszu będę murować z połówek BK, na to chciałem dać 10 cm styropianu jakiś EPS 0,031, pomiędzy krokwie 16cm wełny jeszcze nie wiem jakiej. pytanie czy zastąpić może wełnę płytami polistyrenu PIR o tej samej grubości?

----------


## mirek118

Proszę o poradę w temacie docieplenia sufitu poddasza użytkowego wełną mineralną (2 warstwy po 15 cm). Otóż w część domu (nad garażem) jest niżej niż pozostała połowa domu i pomieszczenia są dosyć wysokie. Planuję je obniżyć o około 50 cm. Rozumiem, że muszę opuścić stelaż w dół i teraz pytanie; gdzie kłaść wełnę? Bezpośrednio na stelaż? - w takim układzie będzie pustka powietrzna do jętek (ok 20 cm) i pomiędzy jętkami (16 cm), wtedy na jętki płyta OSB jako podłoga strychu. Czy może zrobić jakiś pośredni stelaż 15 cm pod jętkami, wsadzić pierwszą warstwę wełny pomiędzy jętki,a drugą pod jętki i patrząc dalej od góry byłaby pustka powietrzna ok 35 cm i płyta GK jako sufit poddasza? Dodatkowym problemem są kanały WM, które przymocowane są do jętek i też przydałoby się je ocieplić.
Proszę o porady.

----------


## mirek118

> Proszę o poradę w temacie docieplenia sufitu poddasza użytkowego wełną mineralną (2 warstwy po 15 cm). Otóż w część domu (nad garażem) jest niżej niż pozostała połowa domu i pomieszczenia są dosyć wysokie. Planuję je obniżyć o około 50 cm. Rozumiem, że muszę opuścić stelaż w dół i teraz pytanie; gdzie kłaść wełnę? Bezpośrednio na stelaż? - w takim układzie będzie pustka powietrzna do jętek (ok 20 cm) i pomiędzy jętkami (16 cm), wtedy na jętki płyta OSB jako podłoga strychu. Czy może zrobić jakiś pośredni stelaż 15 cm pod jętkami, wsadzić pierwszą warstwę wełny pomiędzy jętki,a drugą pod jętki i patrząc dalej od góry byłaby pustka powietrzna ok 35 cm i płyta GK jako sufit poddasza? Dodatkowym problemem są kanały WM, które przymocowane są do jętek i też przydałoby się je ocieplić.
> Proszę o porady.


Czas mnie goni. Może ktoś pomoże?

----------


## Klaudiu

Witam!
Chciałem się poradzić i z podzielić pomysłem na temat materiału do ocieplenia poddasza użytkowego, który może być szalonym. Otóż jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego i niestety na koniec zostawiłem sobie temat ocieplenia poddasza użytkowego. Dach mamy z dachówki ceramicznej, pod nią membranę i krokwie 16 cm. Analizując różne materiały nie mogłem zdecydować się na żaden, pianka PUR ciekawe parametry, ale mało ekologiczne no i drogie, ocieplenie z ceulozy, jest ekologiczne, ale cenowo podobne. Ocieplenie z wełny ze względu na stosunkowo mało atrakcyjne parametry izolacyjne nie brałem pod uwagę. Aż wreszcie, pod wpływem artykułu o ociepleniu z folii bąbelkowej  pomyślałem o zastosowaniu zwykłej tektury falistej, z której zbudowałbym warstwę na ok. 16 cm przekładaną na przemian, a na końcu folia paroprzepuszczalna. Tektura wydaje się pięknie "oddycha" przepuszczając wilgoć, jednocześnie "zatrzymuje" w swojej strukturze powietrze przez co świetnie izoluje i oczywiście jest to materiał w pełni ekologiczny bez żadnej szkodliwej chemii. No i przede wszystkim bardzo niskie koszty materiału! Ale sam nie znam właściwości tektury, jeśli ktoś może mi coś, na temat tego materiału powiedzieć będę bardzo wdzięczny!

----------


## olaa900

Do ocieplenia poddasza poleciła bym izolację natryskową, która bardzo dokradnie kryje powierzchnie całego dachu. poza tym jej nakładanie jest łatwe i nie potrzeba elementów do mocowania. Poza tym pianka dociera w najbardziej niedostępne miejsca, co pozwoli na eliminację mostków cieplnych.

----------


## Natryskowe

Polecam się z izolacjami natryskowymi ... jest to rozwiązanie o świetnych parametrach izolacyjnych i trwałe.
W dzisiejszej dobie jest to również rozwiązanie które cenowo jest konkurencyjne do wełny mineralnej.

Co do wypowiedzi o tekturze falistej i folii bąbelkowej ... ekologicznośc tego rozwiązania jest dyskusyjna ...

----------


## jacekpawelski

rozumiem że najlepszym zastosowaniem będzie pianka PUR ?

----------

